# [startx] xinit: connection to Xserver lost [Résolu]

## Dead85

Bonjour,

Je viens d'emerger xorg-x11 et il semble qu'il faille taper ces deux lignes pour la configuration :

Xorg -configure

X -config /root/xorg.conf new

Tout se passe bien pour la première mais c'est à la seconde que ça ne va plus.

J'ai un écran gris avec une souris en forme de croix (que je peux toujours déplacer) mais plus rien ne se passe. J'ai attendu quelques minutes mais, désespéré, j'ai rebooté ma machine... :Crying or Very sad: 

Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ou bien savez-vous comment s'en sortir.

D'avance, merci ^^Last edited by Dead85 on Mon Mar 21, 2005 8:32 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## blasserre

la seconde ligne te permet de tester ta conf et a priori c'est nickel  =) 

copie /root/xorg.conf.new là ou il faut :

```

cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

et lances 

```
startx
```

tu auras alors le WM par défaut (twm)

pour sortir tu as un menu en cliquant sur le bureau

il te faut ensuite installer un Window Manager ou un Desktop Environement

pour plus de convivialité 

WM : fluxbox fvwm 

DE : Gnome KDE XFCE

à voir en fonction de la puissance disponible sur ta machine de tes gouts 

et des posts du forum  =)

----------

## Dead85

Merci beaucoup, ca marche.

En fait j'ai déjà KDE. Mais depuis, quand je lance startx kde ou startx tout court, ça ne fonctionne plus !

J'ai un vilain message d'erreur par rapport au chargement des drivers de ma carte (une Gefroce FX 5200), alors que j'ai bien remplacé nv par nvidia dans le xorg.conf.

Comment faire pour que kde retourne ?

----------

## papedre

Sinon, petit tips, si tu ne sais pas comment fermer ta session X, au lieu de rebooter sauvagement, tu peux faire : "CTRL,ALT, BACKSPACE", pour tuer le serveur X.

C'est mieux de sortir proprement, mais quand tu n'as pas d'autre choix...

Sinon, n'oublie pas non plus que tu as généralement plusieurs terminals  accessible par "ALT-F1", "ALT-F2" ...

A+

----------

## Dead85

Merci pour l'astuce ^^

Voicu le message d'erreur que j'obtiens en lançant startx

hostname: Unknown host

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.28 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux pc-ras405 2.4.28 #2 SMP Thu Mar 10 22:18:49 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 16 March 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 17 18:14:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA: Chipset "GeForce FX 5200" in Device section "Card0" isn't valid for this driver

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

----------

## blasserre

de base startx lance X avec le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

et chez toi ça ne marche pas.... (il te le dit dans le log)

X -config /root/xorg.conf new lance X avec le fichier /root/xorg.conf.new

et ça chez toi ça marche....

as tu essayé de copier le fichier qui marche à l'endroit du fichier qui ne marche pas ?

si oui : essaye de remplacer le driver nvidia par nv le temps d'avoir un truc qui marche

dans ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Dead85

Bravo pour ce raisonnement très logique; cela fonctionne en effet  :Very Happy: 

Cependant, ma carte graphique n'est pas reconnue. Dois-je repasser nv en nvidia ?

Sinon, lorsue je fais glfinfo |grep direct, j'obtiens toujours ce message :

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display (null)

Les 2 problèmes sont peut-être liés ?

----------

## blasserre

oulala mes yeux..... ma tête....

je ne discerne plus ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas....

au secours !

pour info, j'ai une FX5200 qui tourne avec les drivers nvidia 6629

avec ça dans le xorg.conf :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option     "NoLogo" "1"               # [<bool>]

         Option     "NvAGP" "1"                 # <i>

         Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV"   # <str>

         Option     "TVStandard" "PAL-N"            # <str>

         Option     "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"          # <str>

         Option     "RenderAccel" "1"           # [<bool>]

         Option     "CursorShadow" "1"         # [<bool>]

         Option     "TwinView" "1"             # [<bool>]

         Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"   # <str>

         Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"   # <str>

         Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"   # <str>

         Option     "MetaModes" "1024x768,NULL;1024x768,1024x768"            # <str>

         Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

         Option     "TVOverScan" "1.0"           # <f>

#        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"   # [<bool>]

EndSection
```

soit pas de ligne définissant le chipset (qui pose problème chez toi)

----------

## Dead85

Désolé, c'est vrai que je n'étais plus très clair...

En fait la "seule" chose qui ne marche pas c'est mas FX 5200.

Pour preuve la commande  glxinfo |grep direct, me donne ce message : 

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server 

Xlib: No protocol specified 

Error: unable to open display (null) 

Alors qu'elle est censée repondre autre chose si la carte est prise en charge.

Quant à mon xorg.conf, la section Device m'a l'air bien longue chez moi... peut-etre que ça vient de là.

```

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## blasserre

non j'ai aussi tout ça !

mais je n'ai laissé que les options que j'utilise 

ton driver nvidia est bien chargé  : que dit

```
lsmod
```

as-tu fait :

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

pour dire à X d'utiliser l'opengl à travers le driver nvidia ?

----------

## Dead85

Oui, j'ai bien fait opengl-update nvidia (et aussi pour xorg-x11).

lsmod me donne :

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

nvidia               3206168   4

via-rhine              12496   1

```

----------

## blasserre

 *Dead85 wrote:*   

> Oui, j'ai bien fait opengl-update nvidia (et aussi pour xorg-x11).
> 
> 

 

ha ba non !

tu switches de l'un à l'autre : donc il faut juste faire opengl-update nvidia

si t'as fait  opengl-update xorg-x11 après ; t'es repassé par le driver opengl de xorg

----------

## Dead85

Ah, effectivement, c'est plutôt bête...  :Embarassed: 

Mais bon, je dois etre maudit sur ce coup là puisque maintenant un autre message d'erreur s'est invité lorsque je fais mon  "glxinfo |grep direct" 

```

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

{encore 10 fois la même ligne}

```

----------

## papedre

Attend, y a un truc que je comprends pas, tes messages d'erreurs ne semblent pas provenir de Pb avec ta carte Graphique, mais plutot un Pb avec le Prog glxinfo .

Pour vérifier, peux tu voir si tu as le meme message en faisant seulement 'glxinfo'  (sans le grep)

Or glxinfo proviens du package Xorg-X11.

Peux tu nous donner le resultat de : 

```
emerge -pvt --newuse xorg-X11
```

Cette fonction permet de voir ce que propose de mettre à jour Portage pour ce package .

A+

----------

## blasserre

euh...

```
emerge -pv nvidia-glx
```

EDIT: tu as bien 

```
    Load       "glx"
```

dans la section Modules

----------

## Dead85

Merci bien pour tous ces conseils.

Voici ce que me donnent les différentes commandes :

```

glxinfo

```

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21  8 pc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22  8 gs  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x23  8 sc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x24  8 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x25  8 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x26  8 sg  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault

```

------------------------------

```
emerge -pvt --newuse xorg-x11
```

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2 [6.8.2-r1] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 146 kB

Total size of downloads: 146 kB

```

-------------------------

```
emerge -pv nvidia-glx
```

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1  (-multilib) 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Et j'ai bien :

```
 Load "glx" 
```

 dans Module

D'ailleurs, dois-je mettre

```
 Load "dri" 
```

 en commentaire comme je l'ai lu sur certains posts ?

----------

## blasserre

 *Dead85 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, dois-je mettre
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ouaipe

----------

## Dead85

C'est fait, mais pas de mieux...

Au fait, il n'y aurait pas un autre moyen de tester ma carte que glxinfo, peut-etre pourrais-je en apprendre plus ainsi ? (même si d'après le message on dirait que le problème vient de glx)

----------

## NiLuJe

T'aurais pas activé les extensions Composite à tout hasard?

(Essaye aussi avec les drivers nvidia en ~arch, on sait jamais, ^^)

----------

## Dead85

 *Quote:*   

> T'aurais pas activé les extensions Composite à tout hasard? 
> 
> (Essaye aussi avec les drivers nvidia en ~arch, on sait jamais, ^^)

 

Euh... si je l'ai fais c'étais certainement pas volontaire. D'ailleurs, comment on peut le savoir si elles sont activées ? (et éventuellement comment les  désactiver si nécessaire)

Pour les drivers, je dos les réinstaller ? (~arch ?)

Merci ^^

----------

## Dead85

Ah, ok, j'ai trouvé pour les extensions Composites.

Mais dans mon xorg.conf, il n'y avait même pas de section "Extensions".

J'ai donc rajouté

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

Mais que ce soit en Disable, Enable, ou meme en commentaire; j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur avec glxinfo...

----------

## blasserre

 *Dead85 wrote:*   

> Pour les drivers, je dos les réinstaller ? (~arch ?)

 

le ~arch c'est les paquets non testés (+- instables)

http://packages.gentoo.org te permettra de comprendre le truc facilement

et man portage de le mettre en application

il semble également que le xorg que tu as installé soit problématique :

 *Dead85 wrote:*   

> emerge -pvt --newuse xorg-x11
> 
> [ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2 [6.8.2-r1]
> 
> 

 

D pour downgrade il me semble

à ta place je tenterai de reinstaller xorg

EDIT : pour le composite,

si je le commente dans mon xorg.conf il me pose toujours des problèmes

je suis donc obligé de supprimer la section, peut-etre est-ce ton cas

s'il est activé, il faut aussi mettre l'option AllowGLXWithComposite

(voir l'extrait de mon xorg.conf)

----------

## Dead85

Merci bien, je vais essayer tout ça. Malheureuseument je n'ai pas accès à mon PC ce week-end  :Crying or Very sad:  , mais je vous donnerai des nouvelles bientôt  :Wink: 

Je vais en profiter pour essayer de repérer s'il y a d'autres personnes dans le même cas que moi.

----------

## Dead85

J'ai réinstallé xorg-x11, essayé plusieurs "combinaisons" avec AllowGlxWithComposite et Composite="Enable", mais rien n'y fait.

glxinfo me donne toujours :

```

Error: unable to open display (null) 
```

Puisque ça a l'air de tourner plus ou moins en rond, si personne ne voit de solutions, n'y aurait-t-il pas un moyn de tout reprendre à zéro?

Sans parler de réinstaller Gentoo ou KDE biensur, y'aurait-il par exemple des packages ou des fichiers à désinstaller puis à réemergé pour partir sur de nouvelles bases ?

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

j'ai un peu de mal à suivre ton Pb ( on sais plus ce qui marche et ce qui marche pas) : 

Reussi tu à lancer le serveur X, idem pour kde.

Si oui, à tu regarder le log de xorg ( en recherchant les WW (Warning) et EE (Erreur)).

Je te dis ca parce que l'on dirait que c'est un pb dans la configuration de xorg (meme lorsque ma carte graphique n'est pas bien configuré, glxinfo ne me sort pas ce style de message).

Sinon, si tu veux tout reprendre, je te conseille de suivre la doc officielle, en commencant par la configuration de X. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml (sans refaire l'install, mes en refaisant bien le paramétrage du serveur X)

Verifie bien ton fichier de configuration xorg.conf.

A ce stage, tu dois pouvoir lancer KDE, Gnome, .... meme si ta carte graphique n'est pas correctement paramétré ( mais tu n'aura pas l'acceleration 3D).

Il ne devrait pas y avoir d'erreur quand tu lances glxinfo. 

Ensuite seulement, je te conseille de commencer à parametrer ta carte graphique.  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml

A+

----------

## Dead85

J'ai suivi tout les conseils pour reconfigurer xorg et il'y a de l'évolution  :Smile: 

Si je lance startx ou startx kde, j'ai le logo nvidia puis un écran noir/curseur en croix que ma souris peut controller. Mais ça s'arrette là et dois quitter par un Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.

```
 xinit: connection to Xserver lost
```

Par contre, si je lance kdm, je me retrouve sous kde sans prolbème. Et à en juger l'évolution des graphismes, ma carte est prise compte. (De plus glxinfo me donne quelque chose du genre "Direcr rendergin :yes")

EN RESUME : tout fonctionne, sauf startx, mais je peux quand meme acceder à mon KDE directement par kdm. Si quelqu'un pouvait me décripter le message d'erreur, tout pourrait etre parfait... (jusqu'au prochain problème  :Wink:  )

----------

## papedre

Bon, alors ce qui se passe, c'est que tu ne lances pas KDE par default par la commande 'startx'.

Il faut alors modifier le fichier '.xinitrc' dans ton home directory.

Il faut rajouter une ligne pour lui dire de lancer kde : 

```
exec startkde 
```

Ensuite tu lances startx, et ca doit etre ok.

A+

----------

## Dead85

Ouf ! Ca y'est, tout à l'air de fonctionner !  :Very Happy:   (enfin, jusqu'à preuve du contraire...)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté pour m'aider à résoudre ce problème.

Finallement, il n'y a qu'en ayant des problèmes qu'on comprend vraiment comment ça marche ^^

J'espère que ce post aura pu éventuellement aider d'autres n00b dans mon cas. :Wink: 

++

----------

